# Suspension computer



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

Suspension computer died. Need to replce it... where is it located?

Thanks.


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

Anybody?


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

Nevermind. It's driver's side behind the trim piece in the luggage area. Take off the tool kit flap and look behind the trim towards the front of the car. Two plugs and a ground.


----------

